# What kind of baggage allowance can you get on different visas



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hiya Guys,

does anyone know if theres any extra baggage allowance that you are able to get with the 457 Visa. I rang a few airlines and they weren't very informative as they kept saying as long as you had a one-way ticket only and had a visa stating that you were a migrant you were able to get double allowance. when I said that we would be having a one way ticket but it's a 457 visa they weren't too sure. Has anyone had any luck with extra baggage allowance and if so on what flights.

many thanks
satty


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

sattystevens said:


> Hiya Guys,
> 
> does anyone know if theres any extra baggage allowance that you are able to get with the 457 Visa. I rang a few airlines and they weren't very informative as they kept saying as long as you had a one-way ticket only and had a visa stating that you were a migrant you were able to get double allowance. when I said that we would be having a one way ticket but it's a 457 visa they weren't too sure. Has anyone had any luck with extra baggage allowance and if so on what flights.
> 
> ...


Hi satty,

you can get in touch with the international organisation of migrants they offer reduced rates and additional baggage for all immigrants the web page is,
IOM 

weelee


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter what visa you are on, the baggage allowance will be the same.

Dolly


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

weelee said:


> Hi satty,
> 
> you can get in touch with the international organisation of migrants they offer reduced rates and additional baggage for all immigrants the web page is,
> IOM
> ...


hiya Weelee, thanks for the link, Went on it, it seemed a bit daunting but I think I've got an email address to enquire to. Have you used them as I know there was something about fees etc on their page. Will see what the email reply is like.

thanks again
xx Satty


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

sattystevens said:


> hiya Weelee, thanks for the link, Went on it, it seemed a bit daunting but I think I've got an email address to enquire to. Have you used them as I know there was something about fees etc on their page. Will see what the email reply is like.
> 
> thanks again
> xx Satty


Hi satty,

no we have not used them or made contact yet but we do intend to see what is on offer,

hows the treatment going have you started yet? if so good luck we wish you well

weelee


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

weelee said:


> Hi satty,
> 
> no we have not used them or made contact yet but we do intend to see what is on offer,
> 
> ...


Thanks hun, My treatment starts on Monday so enjoying the weekend. Me and Mark took kids to see Ice Age 3, 3D, well worth it and highly recommend it. Will probably start getting nervous Monday but hey only 4 weeks and then my meds can go in that's how I'm seeing it. Knowing my luck that's when the panel doctor will probably start her summer vacation........ in OZ hehehe

xx Satty


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Dolly said:


> I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter what visa you are on, the baggage allowance will be the same.
> 
> Dolly


Hiya Dolly,

Do you know where you may have heard this as most of the airlines keep going on about Migrant Visa and indefinate stay but yet they're not sure about business long stay 457 visa. I'm going to have to ask my Migration Officer when he gets back frm his hols. Can you believe it he's coming to the UK for his hols. I wound him up saying he must be missing the rain, cold and probably good old London Smog. 

xx Satty


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

sattystevens said:


> Thanks hun, My treatment starts on Monday so enjoying the weekend. Me and Mark took kids to see Ice Age 3, 3D, well worth it and highly recommend it. Will probably start getting nervous Monday but hey only 4 weeks and then my meds can go in that's how I'm seeing it. Knowing my luck that's when the panel doctor will probably start her summer vacation........ in OZ hehehe
> 
> xx Satty


if its any consolation i know what your about to go through we went through it with Dots ovarian cancer keep your chin up even when you are feeling down one bit of advise you will probably get steroids to get you through your treatment and if you are like Dot they made her very active during and after her chemo but only for a few days then when they wore off she was really tired and had to rest, try and rest before the steroids wear off then you wont be so beat when they do.

enjoy he weekend if you need any advise just ask I can speak to Dot and she will let you know of her experience good and bad

good luck

weelee


----------



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

Dolly said:


> I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter what visa you are on, the baggage allowance will be the same.
> 
> Dolly


*Singapore Airlines: 

"Passengers emigrating to Australia are entitled to double baggage allowance providing they are holding the correct visa.

The visa must be an unused/unstamped migrant visa that states to remain in Australia indefinitely. If you are holding this visa you will be entitled to double baggage allowance on production of the visa at check in.

You can have as many items of luggage as you wish providing no one single item of baggage exceeds 32kgs in weight. This is a health and safety requirement.

If you are not holding the correct visa mentioned above then the checked baggage allowance would be 20 kilos per passenger.

Singapore Airlines policy on cabin baggage allows you to carry one item of cabin baggage only, per passenger, which must not weigh more than 7 kilos and must not exceed 115cm in dimensions (height + depth + width). Apart from your 7kilos, you can also carry any one personal item as mentioned below :

A lady’s handbag
An overcoat
An umbrella or walking stick
A laptop or notebook computer
A small camera
A reasonable amount of reading material for the flight "*

Please make sure u get ur baggage allowance in writing to avoid problems during check in.


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

double baggage allowance? wow! i better ring them up on monday and confirm.. 

i know for a fact that etihad airways is strictly 30kgs regardless. didn't help that the one i spoke to was a total snob!


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

anishjohn said:


> *Singapore Airlines:
> 
> "Passengers emigrating to Australia are entitled to double baggage allowance providing they are holding the correct visa.
> 
> ...


Hiya, Thats roughly what my email reply was but when I questioned them about the 457 they got confused. The visa is a long stay visa does this come under the indefinate stay....... not too sure. If you take away all the jargon that they use they end up getting confused themselves LOL.

thanks


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

weelee said:


> if its any consolation i know what your about to go through we went through it with Dots ovarian cancer keep your chin up even when you are feeling down one bit of advise you will probably get steroids to get you through your treatment and if you are like Dot they made her very active during and after her chemo but only for a few days then when they wore off she was really tired and had to rest, try and rest before the steroids wear off then you wont be so beat when they do.
> 
> enjoy he weekend if you need any advise just ask I can speak to Dot and she will let you know of her experience good and bad
> 
> ...



Hiya Weelee, pls tell Dot thank you. I've sent you both a PM.

thanks

xx Satty


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

*Quantas doing baggage allowance deals*

Hiya all, Got this from Moneycorp who are doing deals with Quantas Airlines for emigration. Very easy to follow and understand their excess baggage allowance. Will check their flight deals also. 

XX Satty


Migrant Fares Terms and Conditions for Quantas
Terms and Conditions:
Fares: Fares and Baggage allowance only permitted to those in possession of the following unused visa types to Australia: Temporary Business Long Stay – Standard Business Sponsorship (subclass 457), Medical Practitioner visa (subclass 422), Educational visa (subclass 418), Investor Retirement (subclass 405), Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 121/856), Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (subclass 119/857), Skilled Independent (subclass 175) & Skilled sponsored (subclass176) and the following unused visa types to New Zealand: Skilled migrant visa, LBTV visa, Investor Visa, Work to residence visa and temporary work visa. Valid on Qantas operated services only. Fares to New Zealand available to CBA and MoneyCorp customers only. Premium Economy and Business Class not available to New Zealand. To book your itinerary with stopovers please contact Qantas on 0208 600 4342. Additional airport taxes and fees may be required for additional stopovers and/or alternative routings. Stopovers not permitted in Australia when travelling to New Zealand. All fares are subject to availability. 

Sale Period: For new bookings effective until 31 Dec 2009
Children and Infants: Discounts apply on international routes.
Rebooking: Date changes permitted at £50 per change within the Travel Period and are subject to a local service fee. 

Rerouting: £50 per reroute and subject to a local service fee.
Cancellations: Before departure a cancellation fee of £300 applies. Once travel has commenced, no refund. Service fees apply for any changes to both e-tickets and paper tickets.


----------



## traceymac (Jul 19, 2009)

ive found a good priced flight on etihad airways - but i dont fly very often - can we not just pay extra for another bag??


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

sattystevens said:


> Hiya all, Got this from Moneycorp who are doing deals with Quantas Airlines for emigration. Very easy to follow and understand their excess baggage allowance. Will check their flight deals also.
> 
> XX Satty
> 
> ...


sorry guys should have also added this info about baggage allowance and Quantas got this from moneycorp.com in the emigration specials

Qantas special migrant fare 
Great one-way economy class fares to Australia or New Zealand* 
Baggage allowance of up to 40 kilos per person* 
Premium Economy and Business migrant fares also available to Australia
*Terms & Conditions apply (pls read above for T&C)

xx Satty


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

i've gone with etihad (30kg) instead, cos i called qantas and said they don't have baggage allowances for migrants. *sigh*


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

twinkle-toes said:


> i've gone with etihad (30kg) instead, cos i called qantas and said they don't have baggage allowances for migrants. *sigh*


Hiya TT, r u sure as when I spoke with them they said yes, thay have extra baggage allowance but we decided not to go with them as we too have been looking at Etihaad, the price for Quantas was approx £750.00 upwards but Ethiaad was cheaper, although I had to ask my sister if this airline actaully exists as never heard of them. When I looked at their website they seemed too good to be true as loved the extras they had ie the usb ports etc below the seats for laptops/ipods whereas Quantas did not offer them on economy. have you booked? did you book online or via agent? when r u flying? Pls will you let me know about your experience with Etihaad as I believe the whole airplane experience etc makes it fun as well esp with kids, so need to make sure we choose the right one.

Thanks 
Satty xx


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

sattystevens said:


> Hiya TT, r u sure as when I spoke with them they said yes, thay have extra baggage allowance but we decided not to go with them as we too have been looking at Etihaad, the price for Quantas was approx £750.00 upwards but Ethiaad was cheaper, although I had to ask my sister if this airline actaully exists as never heard of them. When I looked at their website they seemed too good to be true as loved the extras they had ie the usb ports etc below the seats for laptops/ipods whereas Quantas did not offer them on economy. have you booked? did you book online or via agent? when r u flying? Pls will you let me know about your experience with Etihaad as I believe the whole airplane experience etc makes it fun as well esp with kids, so need to make sure we choose the right one.
> 
> Thanks
> Satty xx


yup, i'm sure. oh well...

i've already booked my flight (online) for the 25th sept midnight, reaching brisbane the next day at 9-ish... will definitely keep everyone updated..


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

twinkle-toes said:


> yup, i'm sure. oh well...
> 
> i've already booked my flight (online) for the 25th sept midnight, reaching brisbane the next day at 9-ish... will definitely keep everyone updated..



Best of luck and have a safe journey and a wonderful new life.

xx Satty


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

sattystevens said:


> Best of luck and have a safe journey and a wonderful new life.
> 
> xx Satty


thanks! *huggies*


----------

